# Current state of CM7



## gancho

Not to beat a dead horse but I was curious about the people that are switching over from Asgard (or other GB rom) to CM7. I am reading a lot of praise for it including some devs.

Apart from GPS and the Mute issue, that seems to be the source of some fun/agony over on XDA, how does it run as a daily driver?

If this topic is too painful then just let it get erased or buried, just curious what the overall consensus is.


----------



## Raykovitz

I would like to know as well. Seems to be an awful lot of hype for cm7. Does not seem worth the hassel of the install procedure. I think I'll stick to ASGARD..


----------



## aaronhiep

Im sticking with asgard, its very stable and the best rom i ever had. i haven't tired cm7 tho


----------



## gancho

As of the latest developments it looks like the GPS and Mute/Unmute issues are fixed. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1269-ROM-CM7-7-9-11-Trigger-Redux-%BB-Build-12-lolgpscm7 . I will be testing out the GPS tomorrow but so far it is running very well.

UPDATE: GPS is working, not stellar but it is connecting. Took quite a while for it to lock on but eventually I was down to about 15 feet accuracy according to GPS Test.


----------



## SkOrPn

I'm very surprised no CM7 user have commented yet. Ive only been running CM7 (EDT's Redux) for a few weeks now and I must say I don't think I am ever leaving EVER. I keep hearing this "The install seems way to hard to be worth it" type of comments, but I am confused by this. The Install is exactly the same way, you flash with ClockworkMOD just like any other rom, and the flash is twice as fast. The only caveat is you MUST be on a Eclair or Froyo ROM (BIG deal, you most likely already are), and the normal Froyo Bootloader (another BIG freggin deal, it takes 2 seconds to flash a Bootloader). Updating your CM7 rom is way easier then Samsung based rom's, theres no wiping involved, and the flash time is cut in half. The ROM (Redux anyway) is a BILLION times faster than any Samsung based ROM including ASGARD or any other GB or Froyo ROM you can find for that matter. And if your thinking to yourself "How is that possible?", trust me its possible. No one in their right mind cant say they didn't notice how instantaneously responsive the latest CM7 code has gotten on our Vibrant. Its the ONLY code base currently showing us just how superior our hardware really is, AND just how superior CM7 code really is.

As far as I am concerned, THE ONLY thing you need to ask yourself is IF you can theme it to your liking, or handle the simple look of it as-is. Daily driver? Are you kidding me? I can't even believe this is still being asked. Yes it has been worthy of a daily driver for quite a while now, of course this is my opinion. Below are the install procedures. Please show me where it is MUCH more difficult to install, as I keep hearing people say it is??????

*First time flashing CM 7 to your Vibrant (or coming from another ROM)?*

*Clockwork Mod method:*
Make sure you're running a Eclair/Froyo Firmware (2.1 or 2.2) and Eclair/Froyo Bootloaders!
Root your device and install ClockworkMod Recovery.
Do a Nandroid backup!
WIPE (wipe data/factory reset + wipe cache partition)
Install the ROM from internal sdcard using ClockworkMod Recovery
Optionally install the Google Addon (a.k.a gapps.zip)
DONE!

*Upgrading from earlier CM7 builds?*

*Clockwork Mod method:*
Download and push the ROM zip file to the sdcard.
Reboot into recovery.
Do a Nandroid Backup!
Install the ROM zip from sdcard (your Google apps will be backed up automatically)
DONE!

*HOW CAN ANY OF THIS BE CONSIDERED MORE DIFFICULT?*

Peace...

SkOrPn


----------



## Kwes1020

My problem with cm7 is I cant keep a battery over 5 hours with it no matter what I do the androidsystem will never sleep. I have tried 20 different nightlies and 3 of romans builds and the problem is persistent. I have even done complete wipes and reformats but still it goes on. I know alot of others experience this too but no one knows why. So my solution is to not use it.


----------



## Renardk764

I'm running Trigger Redux w/Launcher Pro. So far it's the best rom I've had on my phone. I'm getting up to 18 hours battery with moderte use. I swore I'd never leave Team Whiskey (been using thier stuff since the first Bionix), but, couldn't resist the call of Gingerbread, so I tried out Asgard and Honey versions. Then Birgertime laid this tasty dish on the table and I haven't been able to stop feeding! Nice and smooth, completely stable, and extremely responsive. No regrets thus far. And I thoroughly endose SkOrPn's comments. Nicely said!

renardk764


----------



## SkOrPn

Kwes1020 said:


> My problem with cm7 is I cant keep a battery over 5 hours with it no matter what I do the androidsystem will never sleep. I have tried 20 different nightlies and 3 of romans builds and the problem is persistent. I have even done complete wipes and reformats but still it goes on. I know alot of others experience this too but no one knows why. So my solution is to not use it.


Yeah CM7 code has lost much of our battery. But I got all mine back by understanding the problem, and doing what was necessary to recoup most of it back. I find that I have to fully charge to 100%, restart, phone will be back to 94%, fully charge to 100%, restart, phone will be back to 94 or 95%, and the process continues for like 45 minutes or so until the phone no longer needs to recharge. Something like 30% is lost when you re calibrate right away, so you have to REALLY recharge to 100% and not take the phones word for it, until the battery stops accepting a charge on its own (that"s what the batteries internal chip is for, use it). I now have just as much battery as I did on Froyo I believe.... or more


----------



## Kwes1020

"SkOrPn said:


> Yeah CM7 code has lost much of our battery. But I got all mine back by understanding the problem, and doing what was necessary to recoup most of it back. I find that I have to fully charge to 100%, restart, phone will be back to 94%, fully charge to 100%, restart, phone will be back to 94 or 95%, and the process continues for like 45 minutes or so until the phone no longer needs to recharge. Something like 30% is lost when you re calibrate right away, so you have to REALLY recharge to 100% and not take the phones word for it, until the battery stops accepting a charge on its own (that"s what the batteries internal chip is for, use it). I now have just as much battery as I did on Froyo I believe.... or more


Yeah I have done the same as you described. Now I have several batteries that I charge on a charger instead of in the phone. Then switch them when one dies. Doing so eliminates this issue. But my problem is the android system never sleeps I have tried countless countermeasures, but to no evail. Lots of people have this problem but most do not, so its not adressed. Just like I can overclock and run at 1.7ghz stable but many cant. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## SkOrPn

Kwes1020 said:


> Yeah I have done the same as you described. Now I have several batteries that I charge on a charger instead of in the phone. Then switch them when one dies. Doing so eliminates this issue. But my problem is the android system never sleeps I have tried countless countermeasures, but to no evail. Lots of people have this problem but most do not, so its not adressed. Just like I can overclock and run at 1.7ghz stable but many cant. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


 Yeah very good point. Seemingly the same phones act and work differently for odd reasons. Im not sure how I would check to see if my phone sleeps or not, but I do know that the new Bali-CM kernel has the SetCPU screen off 100/400 profile support now. Not sure if that will help or not though.


----------



## Kwes1020

"SkOrPn said:


> Yeah very good point. Seemingly the same phones act and work differently for odd reasons. Im not sure how I would check to see if my phone sleeps or not, but I do know that the new Bali-CM kernel has the SetCPU screen off 100/400 profile support now. Not sure if that will help or not though.


I checked it by going to battery status and saw that android system was 97% of the use which normally display is the major user. I also looked at the details of android system which was the same as my battery use overall times and it says it slept 0. All this is located in the settings under about phone/battery use. I used different kernels as well and the outcome was the same with them all, so it was a rom sided issue.


----------



## SkOrPn

Kwes1020 said:


> I checked it by going to battery status and saw that android system was 97% of the use which normally display is the major user. I also looked at the details of android system which was the same as my battery use overall times and it says it slept 0. All this is located in the settings under about phone/battery use. I used different kernels as well and the outcome was the same with them all, so it was a rom sided issue.


If it was a problem with CM7 code wouldn't mine show a higher number also? Mine says 5% under Android System. Mine shows its sleeping for X amount of time also. Weird crap man...


----------



## Kwes1020

"SkOrPn said:


> If it was a problem with CM7 code wouldn't mine show a higher number also? Mine says 5% under Android System. Mine shows its sleeping for X amount of time also. Weird crap man...


Yeah idk what the deal was couldnt solve it. If you thumb through the clusterfck thread on xda others have had it too, but never a solution. So ill just stick to themeing kb5 for now lol.


----------



## Fr0stbyteX

SkOrPn said:


> Yeah CM7 code has lost much of our battery. But I got all mine back by understanding the problem, and doing what was necessary to recoup most of it back. I find that I have to fully charge to 100%, restart, phone will be back to 94%, fully charge to 100%, restart, phone will be back to 94 or 95%, and the process continues for like 45 minutes or so until the phone no longer needs to recharge. Something like 30% is lost when you re calibrate right away, so you have to REALLY recharge to 100% and not take the phones word for it, until the battery stops accepting a charge on its own (that"s what the batteries internal chip is for, use it). I now have just as much battery as I did on Froyo I believe.... or more


Do you do this everytime you charge or just once after you install CM7?


----------



## SkOrPn

Fr0stbyteX said:


> Do you do this everytime you charge or just once after you install CM7?


On CM7, I do it just once, then re-calibrate using Battery Calibration. On Froyo I dont seem to need to do this at all, much, lol... But I am wondering now if I should do this again after I upgrade to Redux 15? I would think not, but different builds could affect battery life differently and then cause it to be inaccurate again. So, once I upgrade to B15, Im going to do it again...


----------



## Zach

I absolutely love cm7, it's so freaking responsive that I just can't help but love it. Battery was a little issue, I still don't get as good battery life as I did. On froyo. But it seems to get better with time. 16hours on moderate use. Hoping to get a little more as time goes on

Edit

Also wanted to say I'm running Bali 1.0 kernel


----------



## chirantan.f

Kwes1020 said:


> I checked it by going to battery status and saw that android system was 97% of the use which normally display is the major user. I also looked at the details of android system which was the same as my battery use overall times and it says it slept 0. All this is located in the settings under about phone/battery use. I used different kernels as well and the outcome was the same with them all, so it was a rom sided issue.


I had the exact same problem on Trigger redux, and i think there is a simple solution to that, try changing kernel, i switched to glitch - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1041532
and i have gotten rid of phone always awake problem and android system using highest amount of battery. If you want i will post a screenshot showing that.
I found this by chance, I was on CM& and my battery was bleeding and then i switched to MIUI revamped, which had this glitch kernel and had excellent battery life so tried using glitch with CM7 and even on CM7 had excellent battery life.
dont forget to flash "Ultimate Kernel Cleaning Script" by lippol94 first (http://www.multiupload.com/XFH1GCK4MB) and then flash glitch.


----------



## anomalous3

Trigger redux + bali kernel has finally made cm7 worthwhile for my use case. I don't need gps but the mute/unmute bug is squashed and battery life is up to par, and it's stable. Basically my phone needs to be a phone and a reliable alarm clock, and everything else is just gravy. Lots and lots of delicious gravy.

All errors courtesy of swype.


----------



## dougfresh

On cm7 , you need to go into settings/applications/dev./ and UN-tick ''stop app via longpress''.Next UN-toggle GPS in status bar.Reboot, then download CpuSpy from the market it's free.Your vib should be sleeping ,if not reboot and check cpuspy(remember time on Sleep mode)turn screen off for at least 10 seconds,turn screen on and check the app.


----------



## Zach

tampavib said:


> On cm7 , you need to go into settings/applications/dev./ and UN-tick ''stop app via longpress''.Next UN-toggle GPS in status bar.Reboot, then download CpuSpy from the market it's free.Your vib should be sleeping ,if not reboot and check cpuspy(remember time on Sleep mode)turn screen off for at least 10 seconds,turn screen on and check the app.


Was just wondering what ''stop app via longpress'' even means?


----------



## dougfresh

Zach said:


> Was just wondering what ''stop app via longpress'' even means?


it kills any app by long pressing the'' back'' button.kills app but the background process continues for some reason.there a glitch in cm7 code i believe....


----------



## Zach

"tampavib said:


> it kills any app by long pressing the'' back'' button.kills app but the background process continues for some reason.there a glitch in cm7 code i believe....


Ah, ok that makes sense, i will disable and see if it helps! Thank you


----------



## SkOrPn

tampavib said:


> it kills any app by long pressing the'' back'' button.kills app but the background process continues for some reason.there a glitch in cm7 code i believe....


Flash Glitch and see if it gets rid of the glitch... err, sorry I couldn't help myself, lol....


----------



## dklimah

I've been on Project V for awhile now and I'm afraid to try CM. O don't want to fix what's not broken but I am curious to try it out.

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

Project V is nice,I was an original edt fan since December but cm7 is so customizable and super smooth.Cm7 is probably the best out there right now.Just nanadroid your rom,odin to stock, flash overstock kernel, then nighly and you're there man..


----------



## dklimah

tampavib said:


> Project V is nice,I was an original edt fan since December but cm7 is so customizable and super smooth.Cm7 is probably the best out there right now.Just nanadroid your rom,odin to stock, flash overstock kernel, then nighly and you're there man..


Is there really a lot of issues with it like everyone says it should I just drink the koolaid already?

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

dklimah said:


> Is there really a lot of issues with it like everyone says it should I just drink the koolaid already?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Tapatalk


Drink it with lots of ice,it's hot lately lol.The only issue for me is gps.If you follow the proper steps,that's the only issue you should have(there's an app for that!).


----------



## SkOrPn

tampavib said:


> Drink it with lots of ice,it's hot lately lol.The only issue for me is gps.If you follow the proper steps,that's the only issue you should have(there's an app for that!).


But some, if your lucky are getting amazing GPS on it. Depends on the phone I guess. My GPS unfortunately has re-arranged and changed its 3 letters into GPOS.... lol


----------



## dougfresh

I always have gps off like it doesn't exist anymore. I got tired of flashing nightlies and installing the whole process almost every day.I get semi accurate readings just using the triangular network (just T-Mobile) and I'm off by half a block or so without gps.The phone won't sleep as soon as gps kicks in anyways inducing massive battery drainage ..


----------



## SkOrPn

tampavib said:


> I always have gps off like it doesn't exist anymore. I got tired of flashing nightlies and installing the whole process almost every day.I get semi accurate readings just using the triangular network (just T-Mobile) and I'm off by half a block or so without gps.The phone won't sleep as soon as gps kicks in anyways inducing massive battery drainage ..


 Kinda off-topic, but:
I broke down and just got a 20 channel WAAS enabled BT GPS Receiver unit like the one at this link. Gives 1 foot accuracy for minimal cost in return. Hell if this phone had a GPS option at launch and they said the GPS model was only $25 more, I would have gotten it, so I figure paying the extra $25 now for very accurate GPS results is well worth it, especially considering that the BT radio is friendlier on your battery than the gps radio is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390334750068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The cool thing is CM7 just patched in GPS via Bluetooth support a few weeks ago and supposedly works very well and gives up to 1 foot accuracy. Well see I guess...


----------



## dougfresh

SkOrPn said:


> Kinda off-topic, but:
> I broke down and just got a 20 channel WAAS enabled BT GPS Receiver unit like the one at this link. Gives 1 foot accuracy for minimal cost in return. Hell if this phone had a GPS option at launch and they said the GPS model was only $25 more, I would have gotten it, so I figure paying the extra $25 now for very accurate GPS results is well worth it, especially considering that the BT radio is friendlier on your battery than the gps radio is.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390334750068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The cool thing is CM7 just patched in GPS via Bluetooth support a few weeks ago and supposedly works very well and gives up to 1 foot accuracy. Well see I guess...


Looks interesting let us know how it works out for you


----------



## Zach

Does look very interesting, will look into it more. Also would love to hear your feed back!


----------



## dougfresh

Has anybody flashed in gingerbread bootloaders yet.I'm curious on the benefits.


----------



## SkOrPn

tampavib said:


> Has anybody flashed in gingerbread bootloaders yet.I'm curious on the benefits.


People claim it has better battery and a slightly more stable overall function, but at the loss of accessing the external sdcard, if that even matters to you...

EDIT: This is just what I have read and do not have the experience to know for sure. But I am also going to GB Bootloaders soon to find out for myself. lol


----------



## dougfresh

I flashed GB B.L. and now I can't access the emmc card,doesn't mount in recovery or in storage. I had a damaged one anyways so no biggie.I flashed my dads vib w/ gb bl and it works flawlessly.
Scorpion did you receive your 20 ch waas gps yet.How's it working?


----------



## SkOrPn

tampavib said:


> Scorpion did you receive your 20 ch waas gps yet.How's it working?


Yeah I got it and it works Ok I guess, not exactly what I had hoped though, but its always within 7 feet accurate according to GPS Test and other apps, but according to Google maps the little blue dot is barely within 20 feet and sometimes MUCH further than that. I'm still working on getting it supported natively as I was wrong, CM7 does not currently support BT GPS yet and we need 3rd party apps from the Market like "Bluetooth GPS Provider" in order for the ROM/Apps to use the External GPS device. I'm starting to think my phone is just super shy and private and doesn't want anyone to know where she is....


----------



## dougfresh

Women!!!!!!boot her,boot her,boot her,and then she'll listen lol.jk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I agree with the batt issue being a little "sucky" (pun intended) and there are some things I miss about my last ROM (NexGen v2 ROM with Bali 1.8.8 Kernel) but I'm going to try to stick this one out. I've stuck with the RC and semi-cured my "flash madness" with the nightlies, but like any addict, I keep watching the results of them. The Theme Changer was a surprise I will admit. Jury's still out on what I think of it. Kinda don't like the lack of power down/device remains on when charging and the broken data issue (that can be fixed by toggling airplane mode on/off). All in all I've tweaked it as much as I dare to until it's stable. I use it as a daily and don't deter from it but I carry 2 phones the other a Nexus S (still prefer the Vibe because it's my personal vs the Nexus being business) so I guess I don't have a big fear of it messing up too much.

Gps isn't an issue for me since I hardly use it since I haven't seen a device that measured up to the Garminfone I used to own. I mean it works, just doesn't do the best job of "locking" precisely.

Oh, lack of "download mode" just makes it so I have to take a few extra steps but... I guess with this ROM, all the good out weighs the small amount of bad... IMO.


----------



## dougfresh

#84 has charge off mode and oc revised kernel to 1.3 gHz.


----------



## SkOrPn

tampavib said:


> #84 has charge off mode and oc revised kernel to 1.3 gHz.


Stock kernel now goes to 1.3ghz? which app is used for stock kernel voltage control or setcpu?


----------



## dougfresh

Ive been using Cm7 settings,performance, cpu settings ,max 1300.I also use setcpu on 1300 but I don't set it on "apply on boot".In addition you could uv with voltage control.


----------



## dougfresh

Latest nightly reworked my original sd card to my external sd and my emmc to my internal sd.I'm a little disturbed because android secure and dcim, etc seems to be in both spots now.sometimes the system looks for scripts in sd but can't find it.I have to move a few files so shit could work.Did I get a bad flash or is anyone also having this issue. I now there's a new feature in cm parts to save media and apps to ex or internal ..


----------



## MopedRyder

Im about to try CM7 again after a break (last was like build 50ish). Can someone please tell me if:

The 911 bug is fixed?

The Compass / level / sensors work?

If the GPS works with the fix installed (how good compared to say Trigger / OMFGB)

Current expected battery drain compared to other CM7 ROMs. (I know they all kill batteries)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## SkOrPn

I say you just find the time to try it yourself and see how much it has improved. Now that Cyanogen himself has posted CM7.1.0.1 as stable we are free to report bugs as we find them. Give it a try again at the very least as its been nearly a hundred builds since your last cm7 rom was on your phone. Lol


----------

